# US and UK 'no longer inseparable'



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*US and UK 'no longer inseparable'*
*BBC News -** 41 minutes ago*
One of Gordon Brown's new ministers has said the UK and the United States would no longer be "joined at the hip" on foreign policy.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

_"Under Tony Blair the relationship was so subordinate as to appear subservient. Britain needs to be America's candid friend not its client."_

Just because Blair gave certain support does not make him subordinate. Still, perception will be everything with some. Perhaps someone should remind Gordon Brown of how the U.S. helped his country during WWII.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The major problem is that the European politicians are trying to get themselves away from the current U.S. leadership as their voters actually despise our leadership and international policies. I saw this growing problem developing over the past many years in various trips abroad. While Americans were generally disliked in France (The French hate everybody, including themselves) we were loved in England, Ireland and most other European countries. By the middle of "W"'s first term the general European population thought the American voters would throw out the Republican leadership and change the policy. When President Bush was elected to a second term the growing number of Europeans then blamed the American people for the problems and began to take it out on any political figure in their own countries whom they perceived as alligned with us. Being anti-American is now needed in most foreign lands to get yourself elected to office.Europen citizens, now mostly prosprous and feeling their oats, are a new generation who have themselves never been bailed out by the U.S. and many actually blame their governments' relationship and support for the U.S.as the reason they are being targeted by terrorists. Our State Department has failed to recognize and deal with this reality. These hard facts would have been evident if our diplomats were to get out into the streets and villages of other countries and engage in conversations with the citizens of England, Ireland and elsewhere instead of isolating themselves in consulates and hobnobbing with other diplomats who were trained to tell us what we want to hear.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Foreign Secretary David Miliband has moved to quash suggestions that Gordon Brown wants cooler relations with the US. 
After one of his junior ministers predicted Britain would no longer be "joined at the hip" with the US, Mr Miliband insisted America remained the UK's single most important ally. 

Mr Miliband said there would be no change in Britain's "vital" alliance with the US. 
"With a new Brown government some people are looking for evidence that our alliance is breaking up," he told a reporter. 

"There isn't any, and there won't be any. Nothing has changed. Our single most important bilateral partner is the USA." 

Mr Miliband said: "In the real world, the US is the richest country, it has the most powerful military forces, and it is driven forward by optimism and by entrepreneurship - values the world needs. 

In the real world we are stronger together than apart."


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

adroitcuffs said:


> _"Under Tony Blair the relationship was so subordinate as to appear subservient. Britain needs to be America's candid friend not its client."_
> 
> Just because Blair gave certain support does not make him subordinate. Still, perception will be everything with some. Perhaps someone should remind Gordon Brown of how the U.S. helped his country during WWII.


maybe a few more car bombs will get his attention.

Is it even remotely possible that someone could survive with their head in the sand and not suffer some brain damage?


----------

